# Where to release the rescued feral pigeon



## ranjita.neogi (May 4, 2020)

Hi. I rescued a feral juvenile pigeon which was obviously injured and probably not well fed. It had/has a leg injury and lost its tail feathers as well. After staying with me for about ten days it is much stronger and the leg injury is also healing fast. I feel it will heal completely in another ten days. Though I would love to keep him/her with me, but I feel that she definitely wants to go back in the wild as it keeps flapping its wings on the glass window at times. I never got a wild pigeon home before, so I am completely clueless if I should release her to the place where I picked her from or is it okay to release her in my neighbourhood. My neighbourhood has plenty of trees and a lot of people feed pigeons compared to Kings Cross station area where she lived before. But I am not sure if she will be accepted by the flock here. Please advise.


----------

